# E-Mail Pop3 Einrichtung



## Baunty (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo @ all,

wie ist den der posteingangsserver und smtp server wenn z.b. meine domain ist ujk.de

Danke
Baunty


----------



## planet_fox (24. Juli 2009)

Im normalfall folgender



> mail.ujk.de


----------



## Baunty (24. Juli 2009)

Da bekomme ich ne fehler meldung.




> Fehler (0x800CCC92) beim Ausführen der Aufgabe "Firma@***.de - Nachrichten werden empfangen": "Ihre Anmeldung wurde vom Mailserver zurückgewiesen. Überprüfen Sie Ihren Benutzernamen und Ihr Kennwort in den Kontoeigenschaften (unter "E-Mail-Konten" im Menü "Extras"). Antwort des Servers: -ERR authorization failed"


----------



## planet_fox (24. Juli 2009)

Was sagen die Logfiles ?


----------



## Baunty (24. Juli 2009)

Die Mail-log



> Jul 24 19:11:04 ks35**** postfix/master[3418]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/proxymap pid 14570 exit status 1
> Jul 24 19:11:04 ks35**** postfix/master[3418]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/proxymap: bad command startup -- throttling
> Jul 24 19:11:05 ks35**** postfix/master[3418]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 14571 exit status 1
> Jul 24 19:11:05 ks35**** postfix/master[3418]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling
> Jul 24 19:11:07 ks35**** postfix/smtpd[14572]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql: Is the postfix-mysql package installed


Die Mail-warn log


> Jul 24 19:10:03 ks35**** postfix/cleanup[3433]: warning: private/proxymap socket: service dict_proxy_open: Success
> Jul 24 19:10:04 ks35**** postfix/master[3418]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 14528 exit status 1
> Jul 24 19:10:04 ks35**** postfix/master[3418]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling
> Jul 24 19:10:06 ks35**** postfix/smtpd[14529]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql: Is the postfix-mysql package installed?


Und 


> 6BF5B9EAE0 1008 Fri Jul 24 20:52:45 www-data@ks35****.com
> (temporary failure. Command output: pipe: fatal: pipe_command: execvp /usr/bin/maildrop: No such file or directory)
> firma@****.de


----------



## Baunty (25. Juli 2009)

Nun Schreibt die log nur noch


> Jul 25 14:20:01 ks35**** imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
> Jul 25 14:20:01 ks35**** postfix/smtpd[9398]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
> Jul 25 14:20:01 ks35**** postfix/smtpd[9398]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
> Jul 25 14:20:01 ks35**** postfix/smtpd[9398]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
> ...


und


> /usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh: line 9: /usr/bin/getmail: No such file or directory


Weis jemand vieleicht eine lösung?


----------



## Burge (25. Juli 2009)

Wie hast du dein server installiert nach einem Howto von hier?

Es sieht ja so als ob bei jeder zu ziemlich jedes benötigtes Program fehlt.

schau dir doch deine Logs mal...


----------



## Baunty (25. Juli 2009)

Ja war nach dem howto von hier habe es jetzt noch mal nach anderem tut gemacht und bis outlook geht es jetzt auch


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn Du jetzt auch noch das problem das Du mit outlook hast exakt beschreiben würdest inkl. der entsprechenden Fehlermeldung aus dem mail log, dann können wie Dir da vielleicht auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## Baunty (27. Juli 2009)

outlook holt e-mails nur ab bei server domain.de und nicht bei mail.domain.de oder pop3.domain.de.

ich denke das kann nur an dem Nameserver liegen


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2009)

Zitat von Baunty:


> outlook holt e-mails nur ab bei server domain.de und nicht bei mail.domain.de oder pop3.domain.de. ich denke das kann nur an dem Nameserver liegen


Dann ist soweit alles ok, denn Du kannst über jede IP oder Domain pop3 und smtp nutzen, es besteht somit keinerlei notwendigkeit statt domain.de pop3.domain.de oder smtp.domain.de zu nehemn. Du könntest auch einfach die IP nehmen, spielt alles keine Rolle.


----------



## Baunty (1. Aug. 2009)

Nun doch ein problem weder über webmail noch über outlook (pop3) kann ich e-mail senden bzw empfangen. Das heist outlook und webmail sagen e-mail versand aber nix kommt irgendwo an log sind so weit leer auser die normalen pop3 verbindungen. Wie bzw wo kann ich nach der lösung suchen??

Bin leider noch nicht so fit mit debian Lenny.

MFG Baunty


----------



## Burge (1. Aug. 2009)

wenn laut log nix auf dem server ankommt dann check mal deine dns einstellungen für die domain. Was nicht ankommt kann nicht an System liegen.


----------



## Baunty (1. Aug. 2009)

wenn ich ein ping auf pop3 sende komme ich auf server bei mail auch. was kann mann noch machen pzw was abfragen?


----------



## Burge (2. Aug. 2009)

ein ping heißt nicht das der mx record richtig eingestellt ist. der mx muss auch auf die ip des servers verweisen.


----------



## Baunty (2. Aug. 2009)

wie kann man den die ausrichtung des mx überprüfen?


----------



## Burge (2. Aug. 2009)

telnet auf port 25 oder bzw deien dns einstellungen zu der domain anschauen.


----------

